# Shaving your goats



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have noticed that some have shaved their goats for shows this month. Is it too late in the year for me to shave again or just do a dairy cut? Had it done first part of summer for the first time. What about bucks, do you wait until spring after rut and get all that nasty smelling hair off?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know what your climate is like, but no way would I shave goats down here this time of year. Dairy clip is fine, and if you are going to a show, you could "clean them up" a bit-shave any long straggly hairs, and even the hair around the feet, to make them look cleaner. In Texas, maybe you would get away with doing full clips right now, I have no idea.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't know about Texas either. I do shave some of the bucks if they have bad hair acquired over the summer, but don't like to if I don't have to and I leave some hair on their chests, underneath and their front (bucks only), Our 4-H kids have fair in about two weeks so its mandatory for them to shave their goats. I am not worried as we have enough time here for the hair to grow back. Its the cashmere underneath that will form as our days grow colder that keep them warm, not their guard hairs. So long as we are in the high forties at night for awhile they will be fine. And I have several goat shirts for them to choose from.
Tam


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I full body clip for the State Fair in Dallas that will be Sept 27-30. It is hot here and will probably still be hot then. I carry goat coats just in case because you never know about Texas weather. Winter clip for Ft Worth and Houston.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I clipped one of my bucks the other day on accident. I was using comb just to trim him up for a photo, and it slipped off, so I was stuck finishing the job. I kept him in the barn for a few days then put him back with the bucks. His coat seems to be growing fast. I'm not too concerned. He had so much hair I couldn't even see how he was built.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Most years I shave one last time this time of year. It makes it easier to keep the boys clean and usually we're still milking so I like to keep them slick as long as possible. They do have good shelter in case of a cold front.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, never say never, because I just clipped a buck today! I have been slacking on the minerals to the bucks, so I decided to clip him off, and have minerals back in with them, so that hopefully the hair will come back nicer. I tried not to get it too short, going with the grain...and it's a ND buck, which are just born to make hair I think! He is going to be collected in a couple of weeks, so I wanted him to look nice for his public outing, besides they want their bellies to be clipped.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

About shaving, I bought an inexpensive hair shaver at WalMart just to dairy trim my goats. It worked fine the first year but this year the blades are dull. Is there somewhere to mail off the blade for sharpening? Or should I get a blade from one of our suppliers, hoping it will last longer? thank you. Dorit


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

If it is late in the season and you are worried about cold you can just clean them up..or use a 7 blade instead of a 10. I am planning on going to NAILE this year which is in November so I will probably use a 7 a few weeks before. No way am I taking them with a fresh #10 clip as I don't want sick goats.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Up here in Maine I would never do it this late, we already have winter coats started and I had to break down and put on a pair of sweat pants and shut some of the windows this evening.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I would NEVER NEVER NEVER clip a goat at this time of year. There is NOTHING important enough to clip off a goat for me at this point. Even the folks doing the fair circuits aren't clipping any more at this point....they show hairy.
Planning on the average temps rarely works, because guaranteed that is when we end up with a super cold spell!


Now, in Texas, I don't see a problem, LOL!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, it hasn't gone below mid-40's at night here, and not predicted to, so I think my little guy will be alright. I did leave a good amount of hair on him, and his hair's real thick, so think he'll be just fine. I just want his dang hair to grow in nicer than it was mostly!  But, I'm NOT going to clip my mini alpine, and if I had an alpine buck, I'd not be clipping him either; they are way way more sleek an animal and take a lot longer to grow hair than ND's.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Folks here clip for the Fall shows, but living where Tracy does I wouldn't be clipping either! We aren't attending any Fall shows this year because of time constraints, so my gals won't be clipped again until Spring. Unless I'm showing I don't see any reason to let them burn extra calories at night.


----------



## doodles (Nov 1, 2007)

I clip up to the point that I see temps below 45 or so at night. Then I just do the important areas for shows and neaten feet and legs.I do keep the udder shaved until we go below freezing then I stop to prevent harming the teats


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I guess I won't be shaving them again for SC state fair then..the extended weather forecast shows lows in the 40s in October here...


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

My neighbor just posted her car thermometer this morning - 31 degrees! 

I know when we moved Speed and Sunshine up from California it was May, and they were COLD. It was really hard on them. They were fairly slick, so they went to the spring shows as they were. No reason to stress them out any further, just moving was hard enough on them. Now a year later, they seem to be just as accustomed to the cold as everyone else.

So there are other factors to consider too....age is a big one. Old animals simply don't get clipped unless it is in the heat of summer. I think they are much like old people, and feel the cold more. Very young animals - same thing.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes - location really makes a difference. We are unlikely to see lows like that until December at earliest.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

We are getting 50s at night, this is a very recent change. It has been hot. I think my buck will have a pretty good coat by the time he needs it. He's growing hair fast. He is an ND too and was just out of hand with the hair. I couldn't see how he was built at all.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh my Gosh you guys its still in the 70's at night here and we are waiting for some cooler weather. Have a show in Wichita Falls this weekend and Amarillo next weekend then the state fair dallas then jan fort worth Stock show. Its usually cool by then.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Calling for 21 F here tonight  Maybe it will make some of these girls decide to cycle.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

That would be nice Tracy! 45 here the next 2 nights, then predicted to warm back up a little. I'll remember to dress warm when I come up!!


----------

